# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Exo Terra 12x12x12

## pacsack

Hey guys I have an empty Exo Terra cube laying around with nothing to put into it. I have done a lot of research as to what I could put in it but I have found so many conflicting opinions I figured I would try getting some more! Anyways I was wandering if maybe it would be big enough for an arboreal frog possibly no dendrobates though, I am still a novice so I would like to stay away from anything TOO demanding. I need your opinions quickly though repticon is this weekend and there are no decent sellers in my state so its my only hope!

----------


## Rae

My zoo med terrarium is a 12 x 12 x 12 and seems quite  nice for my young grey tree frog. but he is a small species of tree frog, i believe he will only get a to a max of 2 inches long and i wont put more than one in that small of terrarium. 

Look at pictures in my album.

Also I am very new at this but i understand grey tree frogs are a good starter frog.

Read the care sheet on them to the left

hope this helped a lil.

----------


## Tony

I would not use such a small terrarium as a long-term home for any frog.

----------


## pacsack

> I would not use such a small terrarium as a long-term home for any frog.


Hmmm, that is what I feared that it might be too small. Any chance it would be big enough for a single WTF? I thought even though it is small It would accommodate a tree frog since I could utilize an extra 12in of vertical space a terrestrial amphibian could not use.

----------


## bshmerlie

Definately not.  Whites get pretty large. I am using that size right now for a baby frog that is less than an inch, but is only for the quarantine period and not a permanent home.

----------


## John911

There is a guy locally on craigslist selling a few tanks including a cube like that.  I was trying to think of what kind to put in there too.  But I definitely dont think a treefrog would be happy at all.

----------


## vince

> Hey guys I have an empty Exo Terra cube laying around with nothing to put into it. I have done a lot of research as to what I could put in it but I have found so many conflicting opinions I figured I would try getting some more! Anyways I was wandering if maybe it would be big enough for an arboreal frog possibly no dendrobates though, I am still a novice so I would like to stay away from anything TOO demanding. I need your opinions quickly though repticon is this weekend and there are no decent sellers in my state so its my only hope!


Yo get some dubai cockroaches to feed to what ever you have 12x12x12 you could get a lot of cockroaches breeding in a tank that size and will save you money not having to buy crickets  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Greenlove

I also agree that anything you put in that terrarium would be very unhappy :Frown: .  I don't even know why they make them, it's not humane in my opinion.  I would definitely buy a bigger one.  Use the small cube for a cricket keeper :Big Grin: .

----------


## charlamanda

Humm, Since you said that repticon is this w/e if you got one small frog or two you could always put it/them in their temporarily until you got an appropriate size tank, but not for long. You don't want to keep stressing the frog by making too many changes and keeping it or them in a tank that's too small, but that's only if you are unable to get the larger tank before your frog purchase.
I am partial to the Gray Tree frogs, which are smaller tree frogs and good first frogs.
I am new to frogs and took in 13 from my yard after they decided my pool was their new honeymoon suite.  They are all doing very well and very entertaining too.  They are hardy frogs and can tolerate a variety of conditions, temperature and humidity wise.
I have also checked craigslist and have found many listings with good size tanks, just make sure you sterilize the tank/tanks before you put your frog/frogs in it.  I used a diluted bleach solution, then rinsed it thoroughly with water that is safe for your frog/frogs.
I have 10 of my froglets, between 1 inch and almost 2 inches, in a 33 gal flatback octagon. I was told that 5 adults could stay in the 33 gal comfortably with plenty of plants, perches and hinding spots. When they get a bit larger I'll take 5 out and put them in a 35-40? gal that a friend gave me. Like I said Gray tree frogs are smaller than many frogs, but I hope this gives you an idea of what  and how many can safely be kept in these tanks.
Best of luck at repticon, let us know what you get and post lots of pics.

----------


## vince

[QUOTE=charlamanda;37745]
I am partial to the Gray Tree frogs, which are smaller tree frogs and good first frogs.
I am new to frogs and took in 13 from my yard after they decided my pool was their new honeymoon suite.  They are all doing very well and very entertaining too.  They are hardy frogs. 

Hi I have bred Greys tree-frogs a number of times they like to be kept in groups of 6 plus to at least have a chance of getting them to breed and the biggest tank you can get or make is the only suitable option THEY NEED TALL to climb 12x12x12 is suitable for a small pac-man for a few months. There is a very useful thread on cheap vivs by John. I KEPT 20 in a 6ftx4ftx3ft for ages  plenty of plants branches and space.12x12 is really only suitable for bug keepers  :Frog Smile:

----------



----------


## charlamanda

[QUOTE=vince;37761]


> I am partial to the Gray Tree frogs, which are smaller tree frogs and good first frogs.
> I am new to frogs and took in 13 from my yard after they decided my pool was their new honeymoon suite. They are all doing very well and very entertaining too. They are hardy frogs. 
> 
> Hi I have bred Greys tree-frogs a number of times they like to be kept in groups of 6 plus to at least have a chance of getting them to breed and the biggest tank you can get or make is the only suitable option THEY NEED TALL to climb 12x12x12 is suitable for a small pac-man for a few months. There is a very useful thread on cheap vivs by John. I KEPT 20 in a 6ftx4ftx3ft for ages plenty of plants branches and space.12x12 is really only suitable for bug keepers


Hi Vince, Just to clarify, I in no way meant to keep any frog in a tank that small. I was only suggesting if pacsack, had no other choice, could temporaily put them in there for a few days, since he was picking 1 or 2 up at repticon that w/e,  just until he could get a suitable tank. I agree that it's way too small for even a Gray Tree Frog and if it's avoidable, not using it for any frog, unless it's very small like a froglet that's just morphed.
I myself have no intention on breeding them since I have more than enough and am up to my zing zang in tadpoles!  I do however intend to add some branches I am going to cut and disinfect with some that have dropped off the trees in the yard after the hurricane remnant that blew through a week ago.  My flatback oct is fairly tall and they bounce around from plant to plant, but really enjoy perching around the hood and strap just below it. I have a normal fluorescent bulb for daytime, but I found another light that gives off heat I put on the back by the meshing. They collect under it, piled atop one another and even hang up side down from the mesh, under it. It's very funny! :Stick Out Tongue:  It's at this spot I am intending to put the branch so more can comfortable sit and bask in the warmth. 
I think is somewhat subjective how many to keep in a tank.  Between good advice and using your best judgement seems to be the key. I don't think there is a specific amount for every size tank and breed. What works for someone may not work for another, so you really need to use your common sense and watch the behavior of the frogs.  If it seems like there are too many or they look crowded or uncomfortable they probably are. Even with my 10 froglets in the 33 gal, they all seem to be thriving and are very calm even when being handled, so far so good, but if anything changes I'll remove some and put them in the other tank I have on standby.
I beleive that each person needs to figure out what's best for their own pets, but good advice always helps to make better decisions.

----------


## keith123toad

> Hey guys I have an empty Exo Terra cube laying around with nothing to put into it. I have done a lot of research as to what I could put in it but I have found so many conflicting opinions I figured I would try getting some more! Anyways I was wandering if maybe it would be big enough for an arboreal frog possibly no dendrobates though, I am still a novice so I would like to stay away from anything TOO demanding. I need your opinions quickly though repticon is this weekend and there are no decent sellers in my state so its my only hope!


Hi
I keep a 3 inch pacman in a 12x12x18 high viv.I have observed the frog and its habits over a period of time.The frogs named harold and he sits in the substrate doing 
nothing!! he moves now and then and sits in his small pool,the only time he is active is when he is hungry.he eats and then settles back in to his lazy ,idle ,non moving way until the next feed! I have observed frogs and toads for years and find them in the same spot in the garden  for ages.pacman are lazy and are happy to sit in the same place for days.regards keith

----------


## charlamanda

> Hi
> I keep a 3 inch pacman in a 12x12x18 high viv.I have observed the frog and its habits over a period of time.The frogs named harold and he sits in the substrate doing 
> nothing!! he moves now and then and sits in his small pool,the only time he is active is when he is hungry.he eats and then settles back in to his lazy ,idle ,non moving way until the next feed! I have observed frogs and toads for years and find them in the same spot in the garden for ages.pacman are lazy and are happy to sit in the same place for days.regards keith


Yea, me too. My Grays, have been in the same spot for 3 days now, with minimal movement, mostly the larger ones, and it's fairly warm in their house. Occasionally they get the midnight crazies, but not too often. It's been kind of my point that for a few days or a short peoriod of time doesn't seem all that cruel, since they tend to be somewhat lazy animals. Maybe they do know it's getting colder out and their internal clocks slow them down...I know mine has!LOL Even my bunnies are fairly content laying around most of the day. I take them all out and let them hop around a play pen, but most just flop out for their play time anyway. One sits on the couch at night when I sit and watch TV. I can't resist posting a pic of her, it's just too cute. This is Binky or Mama lop! I know she's not a frog, but she's sssssssssoooooooo cute!

----------


## vince

> Yea, me too. My Grays, have been in the same spot for 3 days now, with minimal movement, mostly the larger ones, and it's fairly warm in their house. Occasionally they get the midnight crazies, but not too often. It's been kind of my point that for a few days or a short peoriod of time doesn't seem all that cruel, since they tend to be somewhat lazy animals. Maybe they do know it's getting colder out and their internal clocks slow them down...I know mine has!LOL Even my bunnies are fairly content laying around most of the day. I take them all out and let them hop around a play pen, but most just flop out for their play time anyway. One sits on the couch at night when I sit and watch TV. I can't resist posting a pic of her, it's just too cute. This is Binky or Mama lop! I know she's not a frog, but she's sssssssssoooooooo cute!


Yes there is a thread going at the moment about mixing species you can understand why when your stuff either sits there and doesn't move or hides behind something and you very rarely see them, and when friends come around all they see is moss , water and a few branches. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wesleybrouwer

I use that size a lot, but just for my offspring to grow.
I wouldn't reccomend keeping any frog in this zise for long term.

----------


## Rae

> Yes there is a thread going at the moment about mixing species you can understand why when your stuff either sits there and doesn't move or hides behind something and you very rarely see them, and when friends come around all they see is moss , water and a few branches.


what thread is this I need to show my husband lol

----------


## vince

> what thread is this I need to show my husband lol


http://www.frogforum.net/other-amphi...-new-post.html There you  go enjoy  :Frog Smile:

----------


## hmarin760

try putting in some firebelly toads in there

----------


## vince

> try putting in some firebelly toads in there


bombina maxima babies for a few week, but apart from raising small stuff . Or the odd pacman but really try bugs .Praying mantis would do well !

----------


## charlamanda

I think the problem with mixing species is that their secretions can be poisonous to their cage or tank mates.  Some have different requirements and need different humidity, temp, etc.  I am sure they're a some species that are safe to keep together, but I am not knowlegable enough to even reccomend or debate it.  I know bunnies can be housed with guinea pigs, but thats as far as my expertese goes!LOL

----------


## Tony

Ceratophrys stolzmanni would probably do well since they are such a small species.

----------


## gtr319

how about the Melanophryniscus stelzneri? Will they fit in 12 x 12 x 12 good??

----------

